# Murco Mud Finishing M100



## Timmy the Taper (Dec 9, 2009)

Howdy, Some questions fer yall. Im getting ready to finish a big house with the Murco M100 product powder mix. Never used it before. Some allergys envolved with the homeowner. Whats its like in automatic boxes, want to use my Banjo too,got to thin it down. shrinkage ? Mixing? Sanding ? Coming up this week. Oh by the way were pretty busy up here. 570 sheets in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I have the same customer concerns, and he told me he is getting this kind of mud feom toronto!! I searched the forumes and i found out that none replied! Anyone knows anything about it?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh i see now other posts ... 

Im tryin it next week , hope all goes okay.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Assuming you are talking about this. 

http://murcowall.com/hypo-allergenic/murco-m100-drywall-joint-compound/

I have wondered about it. Want to try it sometime. Let us know how you like it.


----------

